# Training With a Cold



## goshawk (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay folks, I'm hoping people here will have some experience with this, as this is the second time I've had to deal with it this year.

I train at my dojo daily (twice daily, whenever I can get away with it), and I loathe missing classes. Yes, I'm a complete addict. I know there's nothing I can do about missing classes when I'm sick; my instructors would hunt me down and tie me to a tree or something if I got _them_ sick. =P

My question is rather, when should I go back to training? For example, I got sick this past Saturday, was mostly recovered yesterday (Tuesday), and I went and trained today. All that remained of the cold was a runny nose and the odd cough. That _seemed_ okay, but I really don't want to make the cold worse and lose more training time. 

...At the same time, I don't want to take more time off than is _absolutely _necessary. That would just be silly.

I've looked it up online, and the responses vary from "if you don't exercise through your cold, you're stupid!" to "if you exercise through a cold, you'll NEVER GET BETTER!" So, does exercise help recovery? Impede recovery? Cause my skin to turn green with purple spots? =P Just wondering what people here have done in the past.

Thanks,
Goshawk.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2005)

*Don't do it...*Did it once because I felt I had recovered and had an excellent workout..I would up in bed for about a week..Give your body a chance to fully rest and recover..


----------



## 47MartialMan (Jun 2, 2005)

I have to agree not to do it. Better to rest and go at it again fully recovered. If you dont wait, the condition could worsen.


----------



## MJS (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree with the last 2 posters as well!!  Just like an injury, its best to wait until you're 100% before you resume the training.

Mike


----------



## Gemini (Jun 2, 2005)

I guess I'm the odd man out here. When I start coming down with something, I train. Either it goes away or it floors me. If I do end up missing (I hate that also), as soon as I'm no longer contagious, I'm back in class, regardless of how I feel. I find the deep breathing helps clear the crap out of my lungs.

Regards,


----------



## TigerWoman (Jun 2, 2005)

I've done both.  I used to wait until I was no longer contagious, when I was feeling worse, achy etc. then go back when I felt more normal.  But I think you still can transmit from coughing or blowing your nose and not washing hands.  

I got a cold last fall which lasted for months until it became sinusitis and got some antibiotics.  I went to class but it was a struggle. I wasn't coughing or dribbling but after a ton of cold products it wasn't going away.

A few weeks ago I got a cold from my son. But this time I also had bursitis in both shoulders and a sore knee.  I stayed home. I took my multi-vitamin twice a day, extra C, took care of myself and was back in training after a week without a dribbly nose or coughing.  After two weeks it was gone completely. TW


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2005)

I've done both too with differing results - I suppose it depends on what's got hold of you.  I think a good plan is, if you're not too bad off, go and walk through things, no rough workout - and make sure you keep your body warm and cover your head before you leave for outside.


----------



## goshawk (Jun 2, 2005)

Thanks guys. I think the consensus so far is to give it some time, make sure I feel at least half-decent, then take it easy until I'm sure I'm fine. ::sigh:: Aighty then. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to invite pneumonia or something just for training.

Oh, thanks for the reminder about wrapping up after, shesulsa. ^__^


----------



## Marginal (Jun 3, 2005)

I've heard that there is an increased risk of developing fibromyalgia if you continue to strenously exercise through a cold. (Not a huge risk to begin with.)


----------



## TonyM. (Jun 3, 2005)

Please don't go to class when your infectious. Sharing isn't always a good thing.


----------

